# Prayers for Jobs, Careers and Interviews



## MsDeeDee82 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ladies,

Many of us are transitioning into new job, graduating or want to make the next move. We all know without God can make any steps. I thought it would be imperative having a thread for careers only.

Today I come before asking for collective prayer for a job I really really want erplexed. I was blessed to get two interviews for this position. The second interview was 6 people who had the questions armed and ready. I prayed before going and I felt like i did ok and then to add to the fuel I had to write a memo at the end which was fine. Now the interview was June 10/08. This pass Monday I was playing with my two month newphew and was going to read to him. I took my bible and low and behold I opened right to *Jeremiah 17-5-11.* Wow God is so good. He spoke directly to me. God can only provide. Now that I know God is in control I am still feel like a sitting duck waiting for the woman to offer me the job. (speaking as though it was). I leave for a cruise with my SO on July 4th. I would like o know before I leave for my cruise to be at ease and celebrate. My co-workers think I should send her an email saying I am leaving for vacation and will be unavaivable for this time period. I am still very much interested and have so much to offer this agency. I am not sure if you had made a decision ( at this point I dont know what to say help me ladies and pray that God has full control. Please tell me your thoughts. Is it too soon to email her or what. I dont want to sound so pushy. yes I did send them a Thank you letters and in the interview I felt good vibes whatever that means.

Thank you Ladies, I know I can count on you...


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll join you!

Whether you should contact the rep depends on when they said they were making their decision. There is nothing wrong with calling around the time that they are supposed to reach their decision to reaffirm your interest and let them know when you will be out of town unreachable by phone or email.


----------



## kayte (Jun 18, 2008)

First of all thanks and praise God for such a wonderful opportunity
congratulations on every courageous brilliant step of the way...

dear sister...the cruise isn't until next month... 

why not give the employer time and give your patience-waiting-challenges and gratitudes  to the Lord..to Jehovah Jireh..the One who Provides    Psalm 103

Be Blessed


----------



## Pam Pam (Jun 18, 2008)

I definitely need to join in the career path prayers.

May God grant you this desire of your heart.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 19, 2008)

I will join and pray that your faith will bring patience and that God's will will come to pass and that he will be able to use you in this new job to bring glory to his name.


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm joining and I will be in prayer for all of us.


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 22, 2008)

This is a wonderful idea

I have an internship interview Tuesday (06/24/08) at 12pm (ET) and would love for you all to help pray that if it's God's will that I have this internship that it be done. I'll also be praying that be confident enough because I don't usually do that great in interviews I get flustered...


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jun 23, 2008)

MindTwister said:


> This is a wonderful idea
> 
> I have an internship interview Tuesday (06/24/08) at 12pm (ET) and would love for you all to help pray that if it's God's will that I have this internship that it be done. I'll also be praying that be confident enough because I don't usually do that great in interviews I get flustered...




I'll pray for you!


----------



## nyc_beauty (Jun 23, 2008)

MindTwister said:


> This is a wonderful idea
> 
> I have an internship interview Tuesday (06/24/08) at 12pm (ET) and would love for you all to help pray that if it's God's will that I have this internship that it be done. I'll also be praying that be confident enough because I don't usually do that great in interviews I get flustered...



Hi there we have an interview on the same day, tomorrow 6/24/08, mine is at 9:30AM. I will gladly pray for you. I ask that others help me pray as well. I am applying to enter into a radiologic technician program. I usually don't perform well in interviews, but I pray that God will guide me through this as I am really looking forward to the next chapter in my life.


----------



## MsDeeDee82 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ladies I will pray for you. If it is God's will no one can stop Him.

BTW I am still waiting to hear back from my job. (speak things as though they were) Havent heard anything back yet. I know God has control but I hate not knowing the next steps.


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 23, 2008)

nyc_beauty said:


> Hi there we have an interview on the same day, tomorrow 6/24/08, mine is at 9:30AM. I will gladly pray for you. I ask that others help me pray as well. I am applying to enter into a radiologic technician program. I usually don't perform well in interviews, but I pray that God will guide me through this as I am really looking forward to the next chapter in my life.


I wish you the BEST tomorrow and pray that God guides you through indeed and give you favor in the eyes of the person interviewing you. If it's for you then it's for you 
I have to really prepare myself today and try not too worry

Thank you all for offering your prayers

God Bless Ya'll


----------



## Jenaee (Jun 23, 2008)

I'll join!!!

I am currently in position within a large fortune 500 company but I am very unhappy with the work I do. I like the company but am feeling trapped in this position. Please pray with me as I am going to apply for a new position within the company doing something very different. 

I know HE is in control but I cant shake this fear of what is ahead for me.


----------



## enamored (Jun 23, 2008)

Many Blessings Ladies,


I'm trying really hard to get into medical school and it is proving to be harder than I could have imagined. My MCAT is Sep 13, 2008. I'm praying that I score well enough to be competitive and make it in. This is a great thread and I will be praying for all of you!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 23, 2008)

I sent out about seven letter's of interest today.  Pray that one of them is the Job that God has for me.


----------



## Miz_Complexity (Jun 23, 2008)

Ladies I was offered a job in a different area of the hospital in patient registration and I accepted the position but I need prayer that I will be off of disability before the postion starts on July 12. I have 1 more week of physical thearapy left.


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (Jun 23, 2008)

I have an interview on 6/26 and two other who's dates/times are TBA.  I need a job badly, so please pray that do well on these interviews and that I am not nervous.  I will continue to keep you all lifted in prayer.


----------



## indigodiva (Jun 23, 2008)

I've been offered a position...praying that the background and credit check goes well


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 23, 2008)

Im going to pray that everything continues to go well for you!

I applied for a job on Friday and today (Monday) I received an email to call them!!! Please pray that everything goes smoothly for me. I want this position badly!




indigodiva said:


> I've been offered a position...praying that the background and credit check goes well


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 23, 2008)

Sending a prayer up for you!!!




SuperNova said:


> I sent out about seven letter's of interest today. Pray that one of them is the Job that God has for me.


----------



## nyc_beauty (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi All,

I want to thank everyone for their prayers. I had my interview today, and I feel confident about it. They are accepting 12 people into the program. I really look forward to hearing from them in July. I will continue to pray for everyone else. God Bless....


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 24, 2008)

nyc_beauty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their prayers. I had my interview today, and I feel confident about it. They are accepting 12 people into the program. I really look forward to hearing from them in July. I will continue to pray for everyone else. God Bless....


YAY!!! I am glad to hear that
My interview was pushed earlier so I interviewed a little bit after 10:00am this mornig. It went ok but looking back I think I could have answered some questions better.
I am not stressed about it though, and I thank God because I have made a lot of improvements since I first started interviewing a couple of years back.
Whatever He (God) has for me, it is for me
I hope I get more calls in the future


Good Luck and Blessings to everyone


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jun 24, 2008)

I prayed for everyone this morning (especially those with interviews and pending applications) so thanks for posting updates.  

Can't wait to start hearing some confirmations and testimonies!


----------



## rosie (Jun 24, 2008)

Moved to its own thread. 

Ladies keep me in youre prayers and I will keep you in mine.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you for the prayers that went up. When I first posted in this thread, I had one interview....and now I have two interviews!!! Please pray for me that I get both of these jobs (one is full time, the other is part time). I will be sending up prayers for you all too


----------



## star (Jun 27, 2008)

What great idea? I will be on prayer line daily for everyone. Thanks for letting God use you. I think this the first thread I have seen like this.


----------



## Tanji (Jun 29, 2008)

My dear LHCF friends will you please pray for me and my husband.  He just started his own consulting firm.  He has a wonderful plan to help companies and I am asking you all to please, please send your prayers out for us.  I will also keep all of you in my prayers.

Today at church the sermon was: "_What is your Worth_?"  Our minister said that we should never let anyone tell us that we are not worth millions and millions and millions.  It is about how we see ourselves that determines our worthiness.  He told the story about a man going to 100 banks for a loan for his business.  He had $150.00 to his name.  All 100 banks said no but number 101 said yes!  That was the start of KFC (Kentucky Fried Chicken).  So let's not lose perspective and the determination of what we are going after.  Bless you all and keep on keeping on!  We can do it!  
With God all things are possible!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow!! Thanks for sharing that. Im going to share the story with my friends who need some inspiration. Sending a prayer up for your husband!




Tanji said:


> My dear LHCF friends will you please pray for me and my husband. He just started his own consulting firm. He has a wonderful plan to help companies and I am asking you all to please, please send your prayers out for us. I will also keep all of you in my prayers.
> 
> Today at church the sermon was: "_What is your Worth_?" Our minister said that we should never let anyone tell us that we are not worth millions and millions and millions. It is about how we see ourselves that determines our worthiness. He told the story about a man going to 100 banks for a loan for his business. *He had $150.00 to his name. All 100 banks said no but number 101 said yes! That was the start of KFC (Kentucky Fried Chicken). So let's not lose perspective and the determination of what we are going after. Bless you all and keep on keeping on! We can do it! *
> *With God all things are possible!*


----------



## LadyCee (Jun 30, 2008)

I am praying that you get the job you want and I am also praying that God sends me a job opportunity and soon because I am in a financial hurdle right now I feel like I cannot cope. I am physically, mentally, and somewhat mentally drained. I am fighting hard to finish off school but I have so many bills its overwhelming along with trying to get over a horrible break up. I pray for us all and I ask you ladies for your prayers for I so need a job. AMEN!!!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jun 30, 2008)

Heavenly Father, I pray for every sister who is searching for an opportunity to improve her career and financial standing. We thank You in advance for the increase and we thank You for unmerited favor that You have granted to us in the eyes of the selection committee, the interviewers, our future co-workers, and our future employees and clients.  I ask that when we receive our blessings that we will have the mind not only to give You thanks, but to share our testimony to encourage others. Bless us in a mighty way that "they will know that it was Your hand, oh Lord, that has done this."  We are encouraged and we are persuaded that we have favor and that we are blessed in all that we put our hands to. Thank you for blessing us so that we can be blessings to other people.  We know that You are pleased by our prosperity, not so that we can merely pay bills, be debt free, and have possessions but because we are made prosperous in every and all things so that we can be generous and bless others and that You will receive the glory and thanksgiving. We thank You for hearing our prayers, quieting all fears and uncertainty, and for opening doors for us. In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## Tanji (Jun 30, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> Heavenly Father, I pray for every sister who is searching for an opportunity to improve her career and financial standing. We thank You in advance for the increase and we thank You for unmerited favor that You have granted to us in the eyes of the selection committee, the interviewers, our future co-workers, and our future employees and clients. I ask that when we receive our blessings that we will have the mind not only to give You thanks, but to share our testimony to encourage others. Bless us in a mighty way that "they will know that it was Your hand, oh Lord, that has done this." We are encouraged and we are persuaded that we have favor and that we are blessed in all that we put our hands to. Thank you for blessing us so that we can be blessings to other people. We know that You are pleased by our prosperity, not so that we can merely pay bills, be debt free, and have possessions but because we are made prosperous in every and all things so that we can be generous and bless others and that You will receive the glory and thanksgiving. We thank You for hearing our prayers, quieting all fears and uncertainty, and for opening doors for us. In Jesus' name, Amen.


 
Sashaa08 it couldn't have been put more beautifully.  You have a wonderful gift for praying.  I love how you put it into words.  I do believe that our Heavenly Father wants us to prosper.  He wants us to be happy and to show others the way and to share and to care.  Thank you sister.  Much love from me to you.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jun 30, 2008)

Tanji said:


> Sashaa08 it couldn't have been put more beautifully.  You have a wonderful gift for praying.  I love how you put it into words.  I do believe that our Heavenly Father wants us to prosper.  He wants us to be happy and to show others the way and to share and to care.  Thank you sister.  Much love from me to you.




What a nice thing to say!  Thank you.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 30, 2008)

Amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Sashaa08 said:


> Heavenly Father, I pray for every sister who is searching for an opportunity to improve her career and financial standing. We thank You in advance for the increase and we thank You for unmerited favor that You have granted to us in the eyes of the selection committee, the interviewers, our future co-workers, and our future employees and clients. I ask that when we receive our blessings that we will have the mind not only to give You thanks, but to share our testimony to encourage others. Bless us in a mighty way that "they will know that it was Your hand, oh Lord, that has done this." We are encouraged and we are persuaded that we have favor and that we are blessed in all that we put our hands to. Thank you for blessing us so that we can be blessings to other people. We know that You are pleased by our prosperity, not so that we can merely pay bills, be debt free, and have possessions but because we are made prosperous in every and all things so that we can be generous and bless others and that You will receive the glory and thanksgiving. We thank You for hearing our prayers, quieting all fears and uncertainty, and for opening doors for us. In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## nyc_beauty (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I want to thank everyone for their prayers. I was accepted into the program I applied for. My first reaction was gratitude and thankfulness. But I now am a little overwhelmed with nervousness; this change will be a BIG change for me for 2 yrs. I will be attending school full-time for 2 yrs. Therefore, I am considering roommates and part-time work. Which will be an adjustment, that I am ready to take on. Again, thanks for your prayers!!!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 1, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> Heavenly Father, I pray for every sister who is searching for an opportunity to improve her career and financial standing. We thank You in advance for the increase and we thank You for unmerited favor that You have granted to us in the eyes of the selection committee, the interviewers, our future co-workers, and our future employees and clients. I ask that when we receive our blessings that we will have the mind not only to give You thanks, but to share our testimony to encourage others. Bless us in a mighty way that "they will know that it was Your hand, oh Lord, that has done this." We are encouraged and we are persuaded that we have favor and that we are blessed in all that we put our hands to. Thank you for blessing us so that we can be blessings to other people. We know that You are pleased by our prosperity, not so that we can merely pay bills, be debt free, and have possessions but because we are made prosperous in every and all things so that we can be generous and bless others and that You will receive the glory and thanksgiving. We thank You for hearing our prayers, quieting all fears and uncertainty, and for opening doors for us. In Jesus' name, Amen.


 
In the name of Jesus, Amen!!  Praise God


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 1, 2008)

nyc_beauty said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their prayers. I was accepted into the program I applied for. My first reaction was gratitude and thankfulness. But I now am a little overwhelmed with nervousness; this change will be a BIG change for me for 2 yrs. I will be attending school full-time for 2 yrs. Therefore, I am considering roommates and part-time work. Which will be an adjustment, that I am ready to take on. Again, thanks for your prayers!!!



Congrats NYC! I am SO happy for you. Don't be overwhelmed. GOD gave you this opportunity to bless you and to show you that you could lean and depend on Him to strengthen you where you are weak and increase your wisdom. If you already had the knowledge and skill to do it by yourself, you would be relying on your own ability on not on Him. He wants you to know that He is your source and that He is perfectly capable of holding you up.


----------



## kayte (Jul 1, 2008)

I got to this thread late..but praying for everyone and I will give thanks in advance for answered prayer,blessings and miracles. 



> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their prayers. I was accepted into the program I applied for. My first reaction was gratitude and thankfulness. But I now am a little overwhelmed with nervousness; this change will be a BIG change for me for 2 yrs. I will be attending school full-time for 2 yrs. Therefore, I am considering roommates and part-time work. Which will be an adjustment, that I am ready to take on. Again, thanks for your prayers!!!


 
CONGRATS!!!! 


Putting my name on the list. I am in one of the most painful crossroads in my career and walking a kind of hurtful incertainty. I've been working all day without eating...without a break ..trying to escape my feelings 

I've been humbled,that's for sure and going to seek some immediate spiritual counseling just to try to stay focused and not succumb to despair....
Prayer gratefully humbly appreciated 



> Heavenly Father, I pray for every sister who is searching for an opportunity to improve her career and financial standing. We thank You in advance for the increase and we thank You for unmerited favor that You have granted to us in the eyes of the selection committee, the interviewers, our future co-workers, and our future employees and clients. I ask that when we receive our blessings that we will have the mind not only to give You thanks, but to share our testimony to encourage others. Bless us in a mighty way that "they will know that it was Your hand, oh Lord, that has done this." We are encouraged and we are persuaded that we have favor and that we are blessed in all that we put our hands to. Thank you for blessing us so that we can be blessings to other people. We know that You are pleased by our prosperity, not so that we can merely pay bills, be debt free, and have possessions but because we are made prosperous in every and all things so that we can be generous and bless others and that You will receive the glory and thanksgiving. We thank You for hearing our prayers, quieting all fears and uncertainty, and for opening doors for us. In Jesus' name, Amen.


 
Love this prayer!


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 1, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> Heavenly Father, I pray for every sister who is searching for an opportunity to improve her career and financial standing. We thank You in advance for the increase and we thank You for unmerited favor that You have granted to us in the eyes of the selection committee, the interviewers, our future co-workers, and our future employees and clients. I ask that when we receive our blessings that we will have the mind not only to give You thanks, but to share our testimony to encourage others. Bless us in a mighty way that "they will know that it was Your hand, oh Lord, that has done this." We are encouraged and we are persuaded that we have favor and that we are blessed in all that we put our hands to. Thank you for blessing us so that we can be blessings to other people. We know that You are pleased by our prosperity, not so that we can merely pay bills, be debt free, and have possessions but because we are made prosperous in every and all things so that we can be generous and bless others and that You will receive the glory and thanksgiving. We thank You for hearing our prayers, quieting all fears and uncertainty, and for opening doors for us. In Jesus' name, Amen.


 
Thank you Jesus!!  Amen.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 2, 2008)

I wanna come over here with you ladies. I have been in the other Prayer Request thread. But anywho. I am still looking for a place of employment that I can go up in. I am a CNA at the moment in my 3rd year in college, still have a while to go. I applied to a major hospital in Houston, interviewed, just waiting on a decision at the moment. I am praying that it will be mine. Pray for me ladies, send them good vibes this way LOL. In Jesus name, Amen. But also I am kinda wanting to let them know that I am intersted. Is it okay or not to send some type of email or something? I just had the interview 6/26. Please help me ladies, I am just a babyIDK what to do....


----------



## kayte (Jul 2, 2008)

> I am in one of the most painful crossroads in my career and walking a kind of hurtful *incertainty.*


 
I was re-reading through the thread and came on a misspell.
The correct spelling is _uncertainty._
Even though  upset, LoL,I guess FAITH spoke up louder than FEAR.

walking a kind of hurtful..but... *in certainty.*
*lol ..not uncertainty*

I am listening to you Lord

Praying for all my sisters


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 2, 2008)

I plead the blood of Jesus and the enemy be rendered powerless.

Amen.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 4, 2008)

Ladies I just came by to let all you ladies know that you all are in my heart and prayers.


----------



## Tanji (Jul 4, 2008)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Ladies I just came by to let all you ladies know that you all are in my heart and prayers.


Thank you, and you are in mine.  Whatever we are all going through we have to press forward and not give up!  Stay in the moment and follow your dreams.  I keep telling myself to believe, just believe!!!


----------



## SW2011 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey ladies,

I've been without a job since the end of June, and I recently applied for a job at a nonprofit agency here in Atlanta as a case manager. I really want this job! Everything had to be submitted by today (7/31), so I'm praying that I hear back from them by next week. I'm asking that if you read this post, just to say a little prayer for me. 

Thanks ladies! I'll keep you updated. 

GABeauty


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies I have been unemployed since 6-26-08.
I am praying for God's divine favor for  my new career as well as my business on the side which I will turn into my own business. I am going out next weeks wih resume's cover letters and applications. I thank you all for praying! God Bless Will post an update.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm praying for you GABeauty and HighlyFavored!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> I'm praying for you GABeauty and HighlyFavored!


Thank you so much. I will keep you posted!


----------



## cocochanty (Jul 31, 2008)

I am submitting a prayer request for my BF.

I am praying that he finds a better job soon so that he wont lose his apartment and I'm praying that God will touch his life in a special way. By bring him closer to God and putting all his faith in God also.

Let's pray in Jesus name

and I'm pray for you all also

thanks


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I graduate on next Friday August 8th and I haven't found a job yet. I've applied to a lot of companies and only had one interview.  I'm trying to remain optimistic but some days I am scared nothing will come my way.  I ask that you please say a prayer for me as well.  My family wants me in Houston and I think that makes things difficult because I'm closing so many other doors, but I really only need one door to open for me.  Thanks.


----------



## Iammoney (Jul 31, 2008)

im also transitioning ladies so can i get prayed for as well. 

You know that I love You, I adore You, I glorify Your name. I know that You love me. Now that i have found favor with you show me Your ways so that i may continue to find favor with You. You said if I have faith as small a mustard seed i can say this mountain, mountain be moved and it will be moved and cast out into the sea. You also said You would never leave me nor forsake me. I am holding onto Your promises. I am trusting You and believing You. You said you cause the sun to shine on good and evil. You also said according to the word it says Now suppose one of you fathers is asked by his son for a fish; he will not give him a snake instead of a fish, will he? Or if he is asked for an egg, he will not give him a scorpion, will he? If you then, being evil, know how to give good gifts to your children, how much more will your heavenly Father give the Holy Spirit to those who ask Him. Lord, You know what im going through. Please give me what i need to not only survive but thrive. Let Your name be glorified. In Jesus name. Amen.


ps. Is not the word of God the will of God and the will of God the word of God ? i don't want to be selfish but everyone who included their prayers i offer up their intentions as well as the people who don't want to pray here but don't feel comfortable . 
im not going to wait until You answer my prayers. i am thanking You right now. If i have sinned against You. Forgive me Lord. I love You.



thank you ladies


----------



## Iammoney (Aug 1, 2008)

..............................


----------



## SW2011 (Aug 6, 2008)

Well...just a little update (since I said that I would in my earlier post). I went to dinner with a friend last night, and she was in my same situation not too long ago...looking for a job. She was really encouraging and she said, "You know what GABeauty, what God has for you will be for you. You just have to know that He will put you where you are supposed to be. You could have typos in your resume and it wouldn't matter. You could think you bombed your interview and it wouldn't matter. If it's for you, then it's for you."

Fast forward to this morning, I was on a career website, and I decided to apply for one of the jobs on a whim. I've applied for about 30 jobs with no call backs AT ALL. I already had a resume and cover letter saved on the site, so I just uploaded them both. Well, right after I did that, I realized the cover letter wasn't generic. It was for a specific company. So, I just said "Oh well, that's just another company down the drain." Well, what do you know, at 3:00 pm this afternoon, a woman called me from the organization and talked to me for a while, and asked me to come in for an interview on Thursday. I get off of the phone with her, and the woman from the other job (that I initially asked prayer for) emailed me with a time to come in for an interview on Monday.  

So, ladies, continue to keep me in your prayers. I'm thankful that when I need God to clearly show Himself to me, He always does.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful prayer, Mitcy!



mitcy said:


> im also transitioning ladies so can i get prayed for as well.
> 
> You know that I love You, I adore You, I glorify Your name. I know that You love me. Now that i have found favor with you show me Your ways so that i may continue to find favor with You. You said if I have faith as small a mustard seed i can say this mountain, mountain be moved and it will be moved and cast out into the sea. You also said You would never leave me nor forsake me. I am holding onto Your promises. I am trusting You and believing You. You said you cause the sun to shine on good and evil. You also said according to the word it says Now suppose one of you fathers is asked by his son for a fish; he will not give him a snake instead of a fish, will he? Or if he is asked for an egg, he will not give him a scorpion, will he? If you then, being evil, know how to give good gifts to your children, how much more will your heavenly Father give the Holy Spirit to those who ask Him. Lord, You know what im going through. Please give me what i need to not only survive but thrive. Let Your name be glorified. In Jesus name. Amen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats, GABeauty! Keep us posted about your interviews.



GABeauty said:


> Well...just a little update (since I said that I would in my earlier post). I went to dinner with a friend last night, and she was in my same situation not too long ago...looking for a job. She was really encouraging and she said, "You know what GABeauty, what God has for you will be for you. You just have to know that He will put you where you are supposed to be. You could have typos in your resume and it wouldn't matter. You could think you bombed your interview and it wouldn't matter. If it's for you, then it's for you."
> 
> Fast forward to this morning, I was on a career website, and I decided to apply for one of the jobs on a whim. I've applied for about 30 jobs with no call backs AT ALL. I already had a resume and cover letter saved on the site, so I just uploaded them both. Well, right after I did that, I realized the cover letter wasn't generic. It was for a specific company. So, I just said "Oh well, that's just another company down the drain." Well, what do you know, at 3:00 pm this afternoon, a woman called me from the organization and talked to me for a while, and asked me to come in for an interview on Thursday. I get off of the phone with her, and the woman from the other job (that I initially asked prayer for) emailed me with a time to come in for an interview on Monday.
> 
> So, ladies, continue to keep me in your prayers. I'm thankful that when I need God to clearly show Himself to me, He always does.


----------



## meka (Aug 6, 2008)

Im joining this as well. I accepted a position but I have a misdemeanor and hope that it is not snatched back when my background check comes up and I have another interview today.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 6, 2008)

GABeauty said:


> Well...just a little update (since I said that I would in my earlier post). I went to dinner with a friend last night, and she was in my same situation not too long ago...looking for a job. She was really encouraging and she said, "You know what GABeauty, what God has for you will be for you. You just have to know that He will put you where you are supposed to be. You could have typos in your resume and it wouldn't matter. You could think you bombed your interview and it wouldn't matter. If it's for you, then it's for you."
> 
> Fast forward to this morning, I was on a career website, and I decided to apply for one of the jobs on a whim. I've applied for about 30 jobs with no call backs AT ALL. I already had a resume and cover letter saved on the site, so I just uploaded them both. Well, right after I did that, I realized the cover letter wasn't generic. It was for a specific company. So, I just said "Oh well, that's just another company down the drain." Well, what do you know, at 3:00 pm this afternoon, a woman called me from the organization and talked to me for a while, and asked me to come in for an interview on Thursday. I get off of the phone with her, and the woman from the other job (that I initially asked prayer for) emailed me with a time to come in for an interview on Monday.
> 
> So, ladies, continue to keep me in your prayers. I'm thankful that when I need God to clearly show Himself to me, He always does.


 


God is so GOOD! I am so happy for you! Thank you for encouraging us here!


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Aug 12, 2008)

GABeauty said:


> Well...just a little update (since I said that I would in my earlier post). I went to dinner with a friend last night, and she was in my same situation not too long ago...looking for a job. She was really encouraging and she said, "You know what GABeauty, *what God has for you will be for you. You just have to know that He will put you where you are supposed to be.* You could have typos in your resume and it wouldn't matter. You could think you bombed your interview and it wouldn't matter. *If it's for you, then it's for you*."


 
I really needed to hear that. I have been extremely worried about my current job position. I have to pass my licensing exam or I will lose my job. For some it could be an exam, but for me its my livelihood/independence. It would be my way out of a bad relationship and would allow me to  stand on my own two feet. I am praying for not only myself, but for everyone who needs prayer at this time.

God Bless,

Ladies


----------



## MindTwister (Aug 12, 2008)

I just want to say God is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to give Him PRAISE in this place for He is a WONDERFUL God! I am overjoyed, Ya'll just DON'T KNOW! 
Ok lemme settle down: well I HAVE A JOB! as of 30minutes ago I HAVE A JOB!!! Can you just PRAISE HIM with me!?!?!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 12, 2008)

MindTwister said:


> I just want to say God is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to give Him PRAISE in this place for He is a WONDERFUL God! I am overjoyed, Ya'll just DON'T KNOW!
> Ok lemme settle down: well I HAVE A JOB! as of 30minutes ago I HAVE A JOB!!! Can you just PRAISE HIM with me!?!?!




  PRAISE THE LORD!!!

I am SO happy for you!!


----------



## mrselle (Aug 13, 2008)

I want to join too.  I had a job interview today for a job I'd forgotten I applied for.  Initially I wasn't interested it the position, but once I got to the interview, spent some time with the supervisor and got a better understanding of the position I'm REALLY, REALLY interested and if the opportunity is right (it certainly appears to be right) then I want this job.  The interview went really well.  It's been five years since I've been on an interview, but I'm not too rusty and I have a lot more self-confidence than I did five years ago.  I would definitely be making more money, but that is not all I'm after.  I want more of a career path, not just a job and I think this position would help me develop a better career plan for myself.  Please keep me in prayer.  If this is the job that God would have me to take then I will take it.  I'm just so excited that (1) I was called in for an interview.  That means my resume must not look too bad. (2) That I am being considered for a position that is so much more than what I'm in now.  This lets me know that I am certainly capable of doing more. (3) This reminds me that I'm not stuck.


----------



## MsDeeDee82 (Aug 13, 2008)

I started this thread and was hoping I would come back with a praise report but no I dont. I did not get the job and I am hating my job everyday I come in. I am bored out of my brain. I cannot stand my boss who is a micromanager queen. I am not sure what to do. I have looked and applied all over the place and nothing is coming not even a call. The thing that is frustrating as a christian is that you know that all God has to do is breathe not even speak into your situation and things will change. When will he breather, speak, clap into my life. Sasha008 gave me the prayer of psalms 138 but dag this walk of faith is no joke. 

 Is it ok to make a promise to God. I was thinking of saying if I pay my tithes and offering for 6 months straight can he give a job before the year is over. Sometimes I am not sure of the limits we have in prayer.


----------



## MsDeeDee82 (Aug 13, 2008)

Mindtwister Praise God, I am happy for you.


----------



## mrselle (Aug 13, 2008)

wcyprien said:


> Is it ok to make a promise to God. I was thinking of saying if I pay my tithes and offering for 6 months straight can he give a job before the year is over. Sometimes I am not sure of the limits we have in prayer.



We don't have to bargain with God and we shouldn't.  God loves us unconditionally.  He is God all by Himself.  Faith is the substance of things hoped for and the evidence of things not seen.  Trust God.  God wants you to trust Him with your whole heart.  He wants to show you that when you think all hope is lost that He will make a way out of know way and still bless you.  

I will tell you this...several years ago, I tried to make a bargain with God.  He had been showing me something that He was going to bring to pass and everything in the natural looked like it wasn't going to happen.  So, long story short, I backed out of my end of the "bargain."  Guess what?  God was still God and His word still prevailed.  I'm not saying that you should deliberately not keep your promise if something doesn't look like it will come to pass.  What I am saying is that God is still God and He blesses us even when we don't deserve it.  If you are going to pay your tithes do it because you know that is what God wants you to do and not because you want something in particular out of it.


----------



## MsDeeDee82 (Aug 13, 2008)

mrselle , thank you for your word of encouragement. I know when you are weak He is strong and I feel that I am at my bottom but maybe God doesnt think that. I will keep prayering though.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 13, 2008)

Ladies please add me to the prayer list. I have been applying non-stop for jobs since resigning in February 08' but no call backs.


----------



## Nazarite27 (Aug 13, 2008)

Me too! 

Please add me to the list....I need God to move in the job department of my life. Yes, I have a job, but it's just not me anymore and I feel that I am in the wrong place.

Thank you!!


----------



## SW2011 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey ladies...

WARNING: This will be long.

I just wanted to tell you about the goodness of God. I'm sitting here shaking as I type this. It's really just an update to my previous posts asking for prayer for a job that I was interested in and a testimony to give God the glory. 

Well, the application for this job was due on July 31st, and I had everyone that I knew praying that I would get an interview. I was able to put the name of a friend of mine in my cover letter (since he's kind of a big deal at the organization), but I knew that the name that I really needed was Jesus going before me, and speaking to the hearts of the interviewer. Three days later, I received an email stating that I had an interview the next Monday at 11:00 am. I was so excited, and I felt like God was making a way for me.

The interview came (this past Monday), and I didn't really prepare for it, because I wasn't sure what I needed to do. I have the basic questions of an interview forever etched in my mind. The only concern that I had was the population that I'll be working with (I'm a social worker) is a population that I have minimal experience with. So, I asked God to speak through me, give me the wisdom that I needed when the questions were asked to me. I was surprised when there were two interviewers, but I was simply myself. I didn't put on a show, or give the "right" answers. It felt very comfortable, and I've learned during my time of being unemployed that if I have to streeeeeetch the truth for a job, then that's not what God wants for me. God can give me the job where I am a perfect fit. That isn't to say that I didn't make myself seem wonderful, but I was very honest in my abilities and lack of abilities in certain areas.

They let me know on Monday to check my email on Friday because that's when they would let people know. Ladies, let me tell you, I've had everyone praying and I've been praying myself. And these past few nights, I said that I was going to wrestle all night long until he blessed me. I wasn't going to give up. I was crying. I was begging. I was praying.

This morning I woke up and came to check my email...and there was no email from the organization. So, I just played around on the internet. I watched some television, and continued to keep my spirits up. This seemed to be the longest week of my life. Well, my mom had to go to work at 1:00 today, and she asked me to come and take her to work. So, I grabbed my cell phone and headed out of the door when I noticed that I had a missed call. I looked, and I didn't recognize the number, so my hands started to shake. I decided to wait until after I dropped my mom off at work to listen to the message. 

To speed things up...it was a call from one of the interviewers. She asked me to call her back (which I did), and she offered me a job. I start on Tuesday!!! Thank you to those who prayed for me. And for those who are seeking employment, continue to trust Him. He's good...all the time!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Aug 14, 2008)

CONGRATS GABeauty!!!!!!  Praise the Lord!!!!  I guess that means I am next in line for my breakthrough (of a new job).


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 14, 2008)

Congratulations GABeauty!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats, GABeauty!!


----------



## dmoni06 (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats! I'm a long time lurker, but I've been frequenting this thread as I am expecting God to bless job-wise for me as well. So, Congrats and Hallelujah!


----------



## Ariana4000 (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats on your new job. God is good. Ladies pray for me and I will remember to pray for all of you too.  I have a job, but I have been looking for what seems like forever for a better job.


----------



## MindTwister (Aug 14, 2008)

wcyprien said:


> Mindtwister Praise God, I am happy for you.


Thank you very much
Thank you Sasha

Congrats GaBeauty, I'm very happy that you received what you prayed.

For all you other ladies i hope and pray you will have the desires of your heart.

What I have in my heart right now is being a good steward over what God has blessed with by doing my job well and improving my money management skills


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Aug 14, 2008)

Pray for me, Ladies...my husband is seeking a promotion at his job, he was promised one, but has been passed over constantly...he took the job because of the promise, He needs like a triple salary increase, to be honest.  He was a manager and now is a subordinate.  We would like the promotion to come from his current job because we love the schedule - we get so much family time together, we never did before.

We believe God will open a place just for him with the salary to go with it....to meet all our needs and then some..Thanks in advance, and Congratulations to all of you on your success!


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, I just wanted to inform you all that God is soooo good. I requested prayer earlier in this thread because I needed to obtain my license to keep my job. My job is just a great opportunity, but the test was extremely difficult. Needless to say, I prayed,prayed,and prayed(and studied,studied,studied) til I couldn't no more and I passed the test today! Yeah, I have my license and can continue on this journey to my career!!! Everyone keep your head up and I will continue to pray for you all.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 3, 2008)

PRAISE THE LORD!!!!  I am so happy for you, Nikkipoo. 




nikkipoo said:


> Well, I just wanted to inform you all that God is soooo good. I requested prayer earlier in this thread because I needed to obtain my license to keep my job. My job is just a great opportunity, but the test was extremely difficult. Needless to say, I prayed,prayed,and prayed(and studied,studied,studied) til I couldn't no more and I passed the test today! Yeah, I have my license and can continue on this journey to my career!!! Everyone keep your head up and I will continue to pray for you all.


----------



## jade998 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ladies, I am facing possible redundancy and I am praying God's will to be done. I would love the security of the job, but I am not sure if God wants me to move.

If I get made redundant, I pray for God's strenght to find the job he has laid out for me, If I get to keep my job, I pray he uses me within this job and I also pray for a pay increase that is much overdue


----------



## Iammoney (Sep 3, 2008)

Ladies please continue to pray for me as well. I lost my job on the 3rd of July and I know God has a plan for me and He wants me to prosper and continue on with my education. I am a single mom with a child in college. I want my son to continue to go to school and do better than his mom. I am keeping my faith up but at times it can be rough. I am holding on to the promises of the Word on what God has for those that love Him.  I know there is a lesson in all of this im trying my best. He knows I love Him and that im trying to turn over a new leaf and be the best that I can be.

Thank you Ladies in advance for your prayers for me.


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Sep 3, 2008)

Ladies, I ask that you pray for me. I lost my job July 25th and have been looking ever since then. My DH is supporting us with the help of his family and now mine. I can see the strain that the lack of finances is putting on us and today we had a big falling out and are barely speaking. I am just tired and I know that he is frustrated but what more can I do? I pray and believe that something is coming. I apply to a million jobs a day and hear NOTHING back. I know that God is going to bring about a change but I just don't know when. I will continue to praise him for what he has done for my family and is going to continue to do but I could use some additional shout outs, if you know what I mean.


----------



## TinyT (Sep 4, 2008)

I have girlfriend that is looking for employment too and I am lifting her up in prayer.  I am excited to add my extended LHCF family to the prayers.  I really believe that God is able and willing to provide the best jobs for all those that are diligently seeking them.  I am convinced that God will supply your needs even in the in between times while you wait for that job to present itself.  I am happy to join in prayer with this board to lift up our other sisters.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 4, 2008)

This thread is on time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a interview either Tuesday or Wednesday! I have been Unemployed since 6-26-08
A job as Mentor to encourage inner city youths in my area to go to college. I have 3 degrees I need to put them in use. The pay is only $8.00 per hour and it is only up to 8 hours per week. 


I say " I leave it to the WILL of the FATHER! Only b/c I applied for 35 jobs and boy did not hear from 32 of them. I only heard from 3 of them including this one.  
I will keep you all posted. If I get this Job I will only work 2 hours per day for 4 days a week. I still will be able to Claim Unemployment Benefits! So, I Leave it Now in the WILL OF MY FATHERS HANDS! Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 7, 2008)

mitcy said:


> Ladies please continue to pray for me as well. I lost my job on the 3rd of July and I know God has a plan for me and He wants me to prosper and continue on with my education. I am a single mom with a child in college. I want my son to continue to go to school and do better than his mom. I am keeping my faith up but at times it can be rough. I am holding on to the promises of the Word on what God has for those that love Him. I know there is a lesson in all of this im trying my best. He knows I love Him and that im trying to turn over a new leaf and be the best that I can be.
> 
> Thank you Ladies in advance for your prayers for me.


 

You are def. in my prayers Mitcy!


----------



## ImFree27 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm def joining this thread. I've been looking for a job since I moved to Chicago, its so hard, I applied to so many and went to so many interviews, even jobs I really didn't want. I don't know what it is, but they never call. So like a few months ago I was talking to a prophet and he said my feet are blessed and that I will have many blessings and that I will be receving a lot of money, and he was telling me all my problems I was having, so right now, I'm focusing on having faith and praying that God lead me into the right direction on the job I should be applying for, because I thiink I have been looking at the wrong jobs...So right now I'm operating on faith and its so crazy because I havent really  had a full time job in 3 years and I still have food to eat and a roof over my head...


----------



## Iammoney (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you Lord Jesus I got a call back for a job today. I will keep you guys posted on the outcome. I was feeling so bad yesterday and that call was so welcome. 

Thank You Jesus


----------



## kayte (Sep 10, 2008)

I am trying hard to keep faith. 

I do mainly author appearances though I am/will teach music part-time at two schools..it's not steady with the forthcoming Jewish holidays..but will pick up full speed after that..

I was praying so hard..today..crying to my friends in between out reach  marketing calls..knowing God has a good reason for this ...a higher purpose

but then this afternoon,I got an email from a school that had a referral from a happy previous client and they want to book my author program.......
need so many more of those...
as its really rough right now in the belly of the whale as he is swimming against tide
but God delivered Nineveh and God delivered Jonah and God will deliver me (us)


----------



## kayte (Sep 10, 2008)

> I'm focusing on having faith and praying that God lead me into the right direction on the job I should be applying for, because I thiink I have been looking at the wrong jobs...So right now I'm operating on faith and its so crazy because I havent really had a full time job in 3 years and I still have food to eat and a roof over my head...
> _



amen....bless you


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm still out here and not working a traditional job.  However, thanks to a thread over in the career forum, I have joined up with ChaCha.  It isn't a lot of money---right now---but it is income.  I am still basking in God's blessings.  He hasn't allowed me or my kids to be without ANYTHING.  I am still loving the automobile that he blessed me with and waiting patiently for the job that I can drive it to.


----------



## kayte (Sep 12, 2008)

This is the third time I tried to get a 'b' job that had my name on it!
Perfect hours ..part-time..&...temp....would allow me to write.decent pay ..would not interfere with appearances.....pays weekly and provide stability while I build my business w/out  anxiety 

well I was blessedly screened from a zillion calls for a job everyone wants...and got called for a coveted interview

well..get there today in the pouring rain..AND the male receptionst cops an attitude and won't let me interview!... some silly technicality but he lets a physically impaired older woman interview for the same job! I argued but it was clear from his carefully blank expression that I was being made to "pay" for a bill that I had not spent...he was making me pay back for something and deriving some pleasure from my anxiety and finally I had to let it go.This was not to be my job..for 
whatever reason

and then I had to pray for him because he walks with a limp..like the woman he allowed to interview...and who knows who knows ..why he let her interview and not me..even though I was scheduled ..the door closed 

third time with this company 

I had to say...okay Lord....in your hands 
and by the way,Lord....I sure don't feel like writing tonight....that feels like a ugly horrible joke tonight...because it is not bringing in any cash.... 

sorry to complain..so on faith ..Lord you wouldnt take me this far...
_shall I bring to birth and close the womb? _yes I will work on my novel tonight..knowing when the cloud will move just as it did for the Israelites
It will for me too....I love you Lord


----------

